# 2.6.4-evil1 aka "Evil Aardvark of Doom"

## Evil Dark Archon

first release for this latest stable kernel, more details here

Summary of patches:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * Latest Love release (2.6.4-love1e)
> 
> * CDFS, its a diagnostic cd filesystem, the url for more info is in the notes
> ...

 

----------

## MighMoS

*waits for rsync to be updated*

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

oops, thanks for reminding me

*UPDATE* rsync now in sync

----------

## MighMoS

YAY!  Life made easy.

----------

## Jefklak

What's that sysfs backing store? 

Is it neccessary when I want to use udev?

----------

## MighMoS

Hep me!  Hep me!  I got the following with a make install:

```

[LocalHost linux # make install

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      fs/reiserfs/journal.o

fs/reiserfs/journal.c: In function `journal_join':

fs/reiserfs/journal.c:2285: error: structure has no member named `fs_context'

fs/reiserfs/journal.c: In function `journal_begin':

fs/reiserfs/journal.c:2298: error: structure has no member named `fs_context'

fs/reiserfs/journal.c:2316: error: structure has no member named `fs_context'

fs/reiserfs/journal.c:2317: error: structure has no member named `fs_context'

fs/reiserfs/journal.c:2320: error: structure has no member named `fs_context'

fs/reiserfs/journal.c:2323: error: structure has no member named `fs_context'

fs/reiserfs/journal.c: In function `journal_end':

fs/reiserfs/journal.c:2465: error: structure has no member named `fs_context'

fs/reiserfs/journal.c:2468: error: structure has no member named `fs_context'

fs/reiserfs/journal.c:2477: error: structure has no member named `fs_context'

fs/reiserfs/journal.c:2477: error: structure has no member named `fs_context'

fs/reiserfs/journal.c: In function `do_journal_end':

fs/reiserfs/journal.c:2967: error: structure has no member named `fs_context'

fs/reiserfs/journal.c:3006: error: structure has no member named `fs_context'

fs/reiserfs/journal.c:3009: error: structure has no member named `fs_context'

make[2]: *** [fs/reiserfs/journal.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [fs/reiserfs] Error 2

make: *** [fs] Error 2

```

----------

## Jefklak

All I know is reiser4 is NOT stable enough but I guess you're yust compiling the older ones. Notice in -love kernels there is a latest reiser snapshot and evil is based on love so... Don't know for sure.

----------

## zerojay

I got the same thing. It's not Reiser4, it's Reiser 3.6.x, the one that's commonly in use today. If I can't compile it, I can't use the kernel, plain and simple.

----------

## MighMoS

*randomly blames it on supermount*

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

known bug, temporary solution is to reverse the reiserfs acl patch.

----------

## uglyb0b

I've never seen evil sources. What're you guys all about?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

its original purpose was a love-sources based patchset with supermount added on and now its mainly patches that are either too unstable to be included in love-sources (reiserfs acl patch and sysfs-backing-store) or patches that haven't been suggested to steel yet (cdfs), or any patch that works but hasn't been included in love-sources for whatever reason.

----------

## MighMoS

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

> known bug, temporary solution is to reverse the reiserfs acl patch.

 I hate to ask this, but how would I reverse that patch?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

go here and download reiserfs-acls-v1.2.patch and run patch -p1 -R < /path/to/reiserfs-acls-v1.2.patch in the source directory.

----------

